# Savannah Conch



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

The other day I was fishing and I noticed there were a ton of conchs that were hanging around a certain area I fish. So I went back yesterday after catching 2 flounders and 10 or so trout I decided to stop fishing and collect some conch so when I have a fish fry I can make some fresh conch fritters. So I was wondering anyone else ever harvest conch in Georgia? These are called Lighting Conch, where I have been snorkeling in the past and have collected a few Queen Conch which are much larger.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

This is the amount of meat you will get out of one conch once you clean them up.


----------



## holton27596

did not know you could get conch in GA. will have to give that a try.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

There is no limit for recreational fishermen. Must have a Fishing License of course. For Queen conch there is a limit, not sure what it is.


----------



## seastrike

those are welks... you can eat them though


----------



## ssiredfish

seastrike said:


> those are welks... You can eat them though



^ x2.....


----------



## rhbama3

seastrike said:


> those are welks... you can eat them though





ssiredfish said:


> ^ x2.....



Okay, but do they TASTE like a conch?


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

Whelk and conch are the same thing.


----------



## ssiredfish

Adventuringtheoutdoors said:


> Whelk and conch are the same thing.



Maybe if you're tryin to get someone to eat it but scientifically they are different.  Shells are very similar but they do have different eyes and something else I cant remember that distinguishes the two apart.  While they are very similar it would be like saying Labradors and Golden Retrievers are the same......

Irregardless, how did the fritters turn out?


----------



## shallowminded

From the DNR regs: "Whelk (conch):
Recreational harvest of whelk is limited to 1 bushel/person. There is no minimum size, closed season or closed area. A recreational fishing license is required, including hand harvest from the beach."

So close enough for horse shoes I think.  How do they taste? Is fritters the best way to have them?


----------



## across the river

ssiredfish said:


> Maybe if you're tryin to get someone to eat it but scientifically they are different.  Shells are very similar but they do have different eyes and something else I cant remember that distinguishes the two apart.  While they are very similar it would be like saying Labradors and Golden Retrievers are the same......
> 
> Irregardless, how did the fritters turn out?



Conch eat plants and whelks eat other mollusks, which explains why conch is better table far and more desirable.    If you harvest one anywhere along the coast of Georgia it is whelk not a conch.  Conch may exist offshore in Georgia where there is some algae in clearer water, but they are rare even then.


----------



## Fatback1

Those are Welks. Three types found on the GA coast knobbed, channel, and lighting. 

Here is what the state says about it.

http://coastalgadnr.org/node/2067


----------



## rt1092

Up north we occasionally used them for bait. When trash fish made it impossible to keep baits on the hook.
We would slice them then beat them with a hammer to soften them up a little.


----------



## roperdoc

Did you eat them yet?


----------



## wharfrat

taste like chicken


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

Hey guys as soon as I get back home I will be preparing them for conch fritter and a few other ways. I'm in California for work but will be back in 2 weeks. As soon as I get back and I prepare them I will let you all know. And for all the others that she'd a little more light on the whelk/conch, much appreciated. 

Christopher


----------



## ssiredfish

Adventuringtheoutdoors said:


> Hey guys as soon as I get back home I will be preparing them for conch fritter and a few other ways. I'm in California for work but will be back in 2 weeks. As soon as I get back and I prepare them I will let you all know. And for all the others that she'd a little more light on the whelk/conch, much appreciated.
> 
> Christopher



Yea let us know, Im real interested to find out how it goes....


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

I will post the recipe I made for the welch but they turned out awesome! My recommendation is only catch about 4. All this made was only with 2 welch, crazy!! Looks like I will be making many more batches and change it up by making some soups and salads with it.


----------



## mrowland96

Dang, that looks good !!!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

This is the recipe is what I went with... If anyone decides to do this, here is a few tips. Make sure you slice them in about 1/4 inch then take a mallet or tendizer to ensure them meat is softer. I used a machine chopper, just finely chop all meat and vegetables by hand. I had to add a little more flour to ensure the thickness of the batter. But I promise it tasted so good! My aunt came back from the Bahamas where they had locals make their conch fritters, this matche'd it by far... You can make twists yourself to make it how you like, ie add corn or take away different vegables. 

Fritters:

 3/4 cup all-purpose flour
 1 egg
 1/2 cup milk
 ground cayenne pepper to taste
 seasoned salt to taste
 salt and pepper to taste
 1 cup chopped conch meat
 1/2 onion, chopped
 1/2 green bell pepper, chopped
 2 stalks celery, chopped
 2 cloves garlic, chopped

Best of luck! If you make it PM me and let me know how it went. Also if you have any questions on the process let me know. The time to harvest them in NOW!

#reellentlessinshorefishing
#adventuringtheoutdoors

Christopher Warden


----------



## Scrapy

There is a seafood market across highway 21 from the Beaufort Marine Corps Air Station that sells "Conk" ready to eat. It might be raw for all I know but it comes in a 1/4  to 1/2 lb tub that is soaking in a spicy marinate. Made locally.  They tell me they sell about as much for breakfast on the go as folks going home.  It's gone before I get home anyway. Good texture is what I like, and the marinate is very good. Much better than Big Mamma hot sausages if you get my drift.


----------



## robinsonfam1

we collect them every year this time of year. colder/cleaner water makes them easier to see.

yes they are worth the effort to clean and prepare. its time consuming work but taste great! 

just remember it doesn't take a bushel of them to feed a few ppl. last time i went i grabbed about 65 conch for a fish fry for about 12+ ppl. needless to say we had a lot of leftovers. 

we use turkey fryer to steam them outside. clean off the guts/organs. grind them coarse then fine.

after that i simmer the ground in a skillet with white wine and thyme sprigs.

from there the batter is up to you and extra ingredients. 

Ill try the one posted above as its that time of year again!


----------



## tmann1990

I like them ceviche style.

Slice two up paper thin.
Juice one lemon, two limes and an orange.
Finely dice a jalapeno and some fresh pineapple.
Thinly slice a small sweet onion.

Mix everything together, sprinkle with sea salt and refrigerate for an hour. Serve cold with tortilla chips and fresh cilantro garnish. Goes down nicely with Modelo Negra


----------



## Killinstuff

You rednecks think anything fried looks good lol! But honestly, us Yankees would have ate them rare. Yumm! Try it next time.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

*Stuffed Mushrooms*

Well I can tell you this is the best way I have had the whelk thus far!! Stuffed Mushrooms.
I added some chopped onions, sweet peppers and some seasoning. 
What helped with this recipe is my father in law bought me a meat tenderizer a few times then chopped the whelk finely.


----------



## itzsyd

Scrapy said:


> There is a seafood market across highway 21 from the Beaufort Marine Corps Air Station that sells "Conk" ready to eat. It might be raw for all I know but it comes in a 1/4  to 1/2 lb tub that is soaking in a spicy marinate. Made locally.  They tell me they sell about as much for breakfast on the go as folks going home.  It's gone before I get home anyway. Good texture is what I like, and the marinate is very good. Much better than Big Mamma hot sausages if you get my drift.




Just tried this today.  Thank You!!

Absolutely delicious!


----------

